# Re-chambering the same round



## redfalcon302 (Jan 7, 2008)

I've been reading this site for a few years with a post here and there, and I got curious one night and decided to try something. I grabbed my digital caliper, Glock 19, and two boxes of 9mm ammo, one Fed. Hydra-Shocks at 124 Gr., one Cor-Bon 115 Gr. JHP. I'd heard that you shouldn't re-rack the same round in a semi-auto pistol because when the slide shoves in in the chamber, it pushes the nose of the bullet back a fraction of an inch and, if done repeatedly, it could cause a Kaboom when the round was fired. 
Curious, I took a round and measured it. I don't have the exact paperwork in front of me, but I think it was 1.036 In. Anyway, I placed one round in an empty magazine and racked the slide; nothing gentle or soft, just exactly like I always do, letting it fly forward. I removed the round and measured again in three different placed and got the exact reading. 
I continued this in 5-rack increments until the same exact round had been chambered 30 times. Zero change in measurement! I'd get 1.035 or 1.037 every now and again, but nothing steady. 
I then tried the Cor-Bon with the same thing, and (again, I wish I had the recorded data) I think it was about .1" shorter after 30 racks. 
I plan to duplicate this test again with two different bullets, and maybe a third time just to make sure the data is valid, but what do you guys think of this? Two questions:
1) Is it safe to continue to rack the same round in the chamber
2) What do you think the difference is between the Cor-Bon and the Federal?
I know you guys are geniuses and I eagerly await your replies!!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The crimp determines how quick it will start pushing back. Some vendors crimp harder than others.

Hit the bullet enough times and it will begin to move.

I on occasion shoot the one in the chamber as the first round in practice then go to practice ammo.

I don't normaly unload until time to clean or practice so mine don't see very many load cycles anyway.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

TOF said:


> I on occasion shoot the one in the chamber as the first round in practice then go to practice ammo.
> 
> I don't normally unload until time to clean or practice so mine don't see very many load cycles anyway.


Same here. My handguns stay loaded, so set back isn't really a concern.


----------



## redfalcon302 (Jan 7, 2008)

Right, my Glock stays loaded when I'm at home, but I don't have a gun safe or my carry permit yet (in the works) so when I leave the house, I drop the mag, lock the slide back and run the cable lock through to prevent unauthorized use while I'm gone. This will soon no longer be a concern, but I was just sharing my information and checking with you guys to see what you thought. Thanks for the replies!!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I think it is something to keep an eye on but I don't follow it as a hard and fast rule. Cartridges will very from lot to lot and the same test on the same brand from a diffrent box could give totally diffrent results. I usually rotate the cartridges in my mag when I reload the same ammo back in and I take a look at the one that came from the chamber. If I ever found a round with some setback I'd either pitch it or use my bullet puller to get it out a ways and then reseat and crimp it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Ammo will vary as well as the chambers of firearms from one brand to another. I've re chambered rounds I don't know how many times but I don't keep any round long. Even carry ammo gets sent down range after a while. I like to keep it fresh in the firearm.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

i rechamber my .38s regulalrly. :anim_lol:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

:smt082:anim_lol::smt083


----------



## redfalcon302 (Jan 7, 2008)

You sure it's ok to rechamber .38s??? Gotta watch the feed ramps on those revolvers or you could get a Kaboom!!


----------

